# Tiger Tees - History of the Term



## Tmax100 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys

Newbie to forum here.

A question that's bugged me for the past week, and dispite internet searching I have come up empty.

My question is what is the reason for calling the Chmpionship/Back/Tip Tees of a course "Tiger".

I understand it long pre-dates Tiger Woods, and so the next logical question is did Tiger's father name him after the tees?

Thanks or any help

Tmax


----------



## CMAC (Apr 11, 2012)

my understanding- possibly way off- is the Tiger tees were usually so far back and usually a tee cut into the rough/trees etc that it resembled jungle territory, hence the Tiger reference. probably nothing to do with that but it makes sense.

Tigers Dad named him after a fellow soldier he served with in Vietnam saved his life and he said he would name his child after him............think thats correct with some slight tweaking?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 11, 2012)

I think Sand Moor in Leeds had something to do with the term. But I may be wrong


----------



## Mattyboy (Apr 11, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Tigers Dad named him after a fellow soldier he served with in Vietnam saved his life and he said he would name his child after him............think thats correct with some slight tweaking?
		
Click to expand...

According to the stories, this is correct. Something to do with a dodgy snake in the jungle.

But dont forget that 'Tiger' is his middle name. His frst name is 'Eldrick'. But that lacks a bit of 'je na sais quoi' imo!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 11, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			According to the stories, this is correct. Something to do with a dodgy snake in the jungle.

But dont forget that 'Tiger' is his middle name. His frst name is 'Eldrick'. But that lacks a bit of 'je na sais quoi' imo!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I read somewhere that he changed it in law so that Tiger is now his first name.

As for Tiger Tees, I was under the impression that like "Tiger Line" it is a reference to good players, who are "tigers" as opposed to duffers, who are "rabbits".

I remember at one course I played the back tee markers were painted yellow with black tiger stripes.


----------



## Tmax100 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the posts.

I like the first one about playing from out of the Jungle !!!!

This was a question I asked among some serious golfers - and to my and their horry nobody knew! - so now I can educate them!!!!

Thanks again for your time

Tmax


----------



## CMAC (Apr 13, 2012)

Tmax100 said:



			Thank you guys for all the posts.

I like the first one about playing from out of the Jungle !!!!

This was a question I asked among some serious golfers - and to my and their horry nobody knew! - so now I can educate them!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Whooaaa there trigger!:smirk: these are our educated guesses, could be totally wrong, I'd like to know the definitive answer as well now.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 13, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			According to the stories, this is correct. Something to do with a dodgy snake in the jungle.

But dont forget that 'Tiger' is his middle name. His frst name is 'Eldrick'. But that lacks a bit of 'je na sais quoi' imo!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Eldrick makes you think that he should work in accounts....


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2012)

Sand moor golf club are claiming the origin of the term. Check their site www.sandmoorgolf.co.uk


----------



## CMAC (Apr 13, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Sand moor golf club are claiming the origin of the term. Check their site www.sandmoorgolf.co.uk

Click to expand...

cant see that anywhere on their site? they have little Tiger figures on the back tees but thats a far cry from claiming the origin of the term


----------

